#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Allround/Commercieel Administratief Medewerker M/V gevraagd

## N_Elotmani

Assalaam ualaikom broeders/zusters:

Recto Multidiensten B.V. Import/Export bedrijf is op zoek naar een fulltime: 
Allround Commercieel Administratief Medewerker M/V 

Recto Multidiensten is een Familie bedrijf met veel groei mogelijkheden en veel vrijheden.
Jouw werkzaamheden zijn gericht het ondersteunen van het commercieel proces. De taken bestaan o.a. uit orderverwerking, factureren van uitgeleverde orders, bewaking van het financile proces, debiteuren- crediteuren administratie en het voorbereiden van de betalingen. Verder ben je verantwoordelijk voor het organiseren, plannen, begeleiden, afhandelen en controleren van het transport. Tevens zul je de douane aangiftes verzorgen. Een intensief contact met klanten, vervoerders en leveranciers voornamelijk via telefoon, fax en e-mail behoort tot de werkzaamheden. Verder zul je commercile overzichten opstellen, het relatie-, artikelenbestand en het saldo van de Engelse bank up to date moeten houden. De overige werkzaamheden bestaan voornamelijk uit kantoorwerkzaamheden zoals het beantwoorden van de telefoon (Nederlands/Engels/Duits/frans), het verwerken van de post en de archivering. Je werkt met de programma's, Excel en Word. 

Voor het invullen van de functie is een zeer goede spreek- en schrijfvaardigheid van het Engels, het Frans en het Nederlands noodzakelijk. Duits is een pr. Een afgeronde administratieve opleiding op MBO/HBO niveau en enkele jaren werkervaring in een soortgelijke functie zijn gewenst. Je bent zelfstandig, nauwkeurig, werkt gestructureerd, kunt met druk omgaan, durft initiatief te nemen en communiceert helder. Je Krijgt van ons alle vrijheden om zelfstandig te werken, ook vinden we het belangrijk om je gebed te kunnen doen in alle rust. 

Aantal uur 32 - 40 uur 
Werkplaats Amsterdam-Noord(Johan Van Hasselweg 102)
Provincie Noord-Holland 
Functie: Allround/Commercieel administratief medewerker
Opleidingsniveau HBO, MBO 
Salariring:
Daar over komen we wel uit inscha allah

Informatie:
Voor nadere informatie kunt u bellen met Abderouf of Nourdin El otmani, tel. nr. abderouf 0654371638 of Nourdin 0624661856


Solliciteren:
Schriftelijke reacties voorzien van curriculum vitae vr 29 december 2006 aan: 
Recto Multidiensten
t.a.v. de heer Abderouf
Johan Van Hasseltweg 102
1022 WZ Amsterdam
020-6370930

----------

